# Something Different



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Alright since none of you lazy asses will do a KA build i'll go ahead and start on mine so here goes.

My name is Don/Donald/whatever and i own a 1990 Nissan 240sx SE hatchback and a 1992 Nissan 240sx XE coupe....both KA's the hatch is the build i'm referring to and the coupe is takin a trip to the metal scrap yard...alright my build is on the KA24E motor and here is the pics with corresponding information on the parts



















list of parts on the bottom end that is in the pics:
Arias 8.8-1 compression Forged Pistons
Crower Rods
Calico Custom Race Bearings(rod and mains)
ARP Main studs and Rod Bolts
polished crank
Block has been decked, honed and bored as well as painted

I will have more pics on the motor side of the project as well as the suspension, brakes and everything else involved

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet ass. Its about time this shit got on a roll, man.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> Alright since none of you lazy asses will do a KA build.......


If it ain't broke don't rebuild it.


----------

